# Hilton Head Island Beach Renourishment 2016



## SueDonJ (Feb 1, 2016)

hiltonheadislandsc.gov links:

2016 Beach Renourishment Project

Mayor's Monthly Article - Projects Update


----------



## jme (Feb 2, 2016)

Thank you Susan for that information...the pics "before and after" are interesting and quite telling about the process which sometimes goes unnoticed. I, for one, had never paid attention to the lower levels after erosion, or the remarkable beach "drop-offs" BEFORE a restoration, but now that I see the pics, I do remember. 

The restoration work is truly an engineering marvel, and the results are dramatic. Thank goodness for the efforts of those who see these things through to completion. It makes a huge difference, and makes an enormous contribution to the enjoyment of thousands of families from all over the world.  I won't take it for granted anymore. 

Again, many thanks for the most interesting information. 

Our little corner of heaven is in good hands, no?   



.


----------



## DebBrown (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.  I almost wish I could be there to see the work.

Marty, it is indeed amazing!

Deb


----------



## Steve NH (Feb 9, 2016)

Cool Beans,
Thanks for the post,
Just spend 5 weeks here and will be anxious to see the new beach when we come back.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 15, 2016)

Island Packet link:  Hilton Head beach project likely delayed until June

_"An already-delayed beach renourishment project scheduled to begin Tuesday is now likely held up until June as the Town of Hilton Head awaits the arrival of its contractor’s equipment.

An assortment of tugboats, crane barges and other water vehicles that originally set off from southwest Texas are now stuck off the coast of southwest Florida until rough weather and ocean conditions clear, according to Scott Liggett, the town’s chief engineer. ..."_


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 15, 2016)

Sounds liked the work will began when tourist season will start. They are going to be some unhappy beach campers.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 15, 2016)

We've been on Hilton Head and Anna Maria islands during renourishment projects.  It's fascinating to watch with the barges pumping sand way offshore through giant tubes up onto the shore, where front-end loaders, dumptrucks, spreaders and other heavy equipment do their things to rebuild the beach.  They work pretty quickly and partition off the work zones in stages.  It might mean you have to walk a bit further up or down the beach to stake your claim but for many people it's entertainment - there's always a crowd gathered at the barriers to watch the activity.  If you have kids with you they'll be mesmerized.

As far as noise they work during daylight hours so there's zero impact at night.  During the day it's not so loud that you can't hear yourself think unless you're sitting right at the barriers.  A beachfront view from a balcony is an awesome way to see the entire scope of the project.


----------



## Steve NH (Mar 15, 2016)

Yes I would imagine it would be fascinating to watch.
Unfortunately they will probably be completely done by the time we get down there again


----------



## SueDonJ (May 12, 2016)

FYI, the Town of Hilton Head Island sent this notice today:


> Portions of Islanders' Beach Park are closed to vehicular traffic and parking effective immediately and is expected to remain in place for the duration of the beach renourishment project. The partial restriction is required to facilitate the truck delivery of beach renourishment pipeline. *Only those vehicles with a Town issued parking pass are authorized to park in all remaining available spaces.*  Alternative nearby beach access and parking is available at Folly Field and Driessen Beach Parks, and the Burkes Beach Road access.



For reference the lot being restricted is nearby the Westin Hotel and Marriott's Barony Beach Club, and the recommended alternative lots are nearby Marriott's SurfWatch.  See this mapquest.com map.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 29, 2016)

Notices from the town yesterday:

_"Within the next 5 to 7 days the Weeks Marine, Inc. cutterhead suction dredge CR McCaskill along with attendant tug boats, barges and support vessels are expected to arrive in local waters. The dredge will be temporarily anchored near the mouth of Skull Creek. The dredge will be taken off tow and will be made ready to commence the Town’s beach renourishment project on or about June 15, 2016. 50,000 feet of submerged pipeline has already been delivered and in upcoming weeks will be deployed near the mouth of Port Royal Sound in support of the project. Pipeline landings on the beach near the Town’s Mitchelville Beach Park and at Port Royal Plantation are expected to be established soon."_

_"Beginning June 1, 2016 the Town's Mitchelville Beach Park will be closed to public access. The closure is required in order to safely implement the Mitchelville/Fish Haul portion of the Town’s Beach Renourishment Project. Pipeline and equipment will be delivered  to and from the beach via park. The closure is expected to remain in place for up to 3 weeks and the park will be reopened when it is safe to do so. Project information is available at the Town’s website:"_

We were there last week and didn't see any activity but from the sounds of things it's ramping up now.  If the beaches are getting any damage this weekend from Bonnie the delay is a good thing, but I'm sure it will cause parking/traffic issues during this highest-demand season.


----------



## RLS50 (May 30, 2016)

Any idea of how often Hilton Head has to do these beach refurbishments in the same area?   Is it annual, biennial, every 5 years, etc?

It is just certain areas of HHI that get hit the worst?

I think it's a good thing they are doing it, I am just wondering how quickly the weather and storms in generally erode it away again and they have to start over?

We recently purchased a couple of Gold units at Barony and just curious what to expect.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 2, 2016)

RLS50 said:


> Any idea of how often Hilton Head has to do these beach refurbishments in the same area?   Is it annual, biennial, every 5 years, etc?
> 
> It is just certain areas of HHI that get hit the worst?
> 
> ...



I think it's a +/- 10-year schedule that they revise as needed, and definitely they pay particular attention to interim repairs at the areas affected most often.  We've never, though, come away feeling like they're not doing it often enough.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 1, 2016)

Good but short video at The Island Packet.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 23, 2016)

They're currently in the vicinity of South Forest Beach Drive:  2016 Beach Renourishment Project Updates.  Click on the Active Map link to pinpoint daily activity.


----------



## cissy (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks for the map link.  It appears that they are beyond Grande Ocean.  Yea!


----------



## Luvtoride (Aug 25, 2016)

Yes, thanks for the link and the update.  We are arriving in HH on Saturday, staying at Harbour Club but plan to use our day passes at Grande Ocean some days while we are there.  If the beach renourishment doesn't keep us out of the ocean the jelly fish will.  We will still have a great time.


----------

